# WIP - Warrior Princess



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Oil on canvas
18" x 24"
She still needs more hair and I have to finish up some other bits...


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

thats nice. it would be cool if she has some "pelt shoulder pads" XD


----------

